# BSOD nwifi.sys



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello,

I've had this BSOD couple of times past few weeks. It happens at random times mostly when i was away from laptop. Anyone know more about this? Thanks

WhoCrached:
*Crash Dump Analysis*
Crash dump directory: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

*On Sat 09-Dec-17 01:34:24 your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\120917-10062-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: nwifi.sys (0xFFFFF80C924FA344)
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x18, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF80C924FA344)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwifi.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NativeWiFi Miniport Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.
*Conclusion*
One crash dump has been found and analyzed. No offending third party drivers have been found. Connsider using WhoCrashed Professional which offers more detailed analysis using symbol resolution. Also configuring your system to produce a full memory dump may help you.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8090 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 118 GB (15 GB Free); D: 931 GB (278 GB Free); F: 3725 GB (561 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., GL552VW
Antivirus: Kaspersky Total Security, Enabled and Updated


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sounds like it is related to your wifi driver. Have you tried updating your wifi driver to the latest version?


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

yes. it is the latest.


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

And again...

Crash Dump Analysis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Crash dump directory: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump
Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.
On Tue 12-Dec-17 17:45:20 your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\121217-7859-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: nwifi.sys (0xFFFFF80A834DA344)
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x18, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF80A834DA344)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwifi.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NativeWiFi Miniport Driver


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have an *ASUS ROG GL552VW* gaming laptop which came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.

It appears to have an Intel wireless device, but it's unknown which one.

Go into the Device Manager, then expand the *Network Adapters* heading.
What's the exact name of the wireless device listed there?
Double-click it to open its properties window, then click the Driver tab.
What's the exact driver version and date listed there?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the response,

here you go:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

In post #1, your log shows you're using Kaspersky Internet Security.
In post #6, your first image shows that Kaspersky has installed a network adapter.

Windows 10 tends not to do well in some computers that have a third-party antivirus app installed.
That's why it's recommended to stick with its built-in Windows Defender Antivirus app.

That may or may not be part of your issue. 

----------------------------------------------------------------

Click the "Details" tab, then select "Hardware Ids" in the list.
Submit an image of that window so we can see which revision of the Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265 device your laptop has.
If it has revision D, Intel has a more updated driver.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks,
Never had problems with Win10 & Kaspersky... maybe since a recent win10 update.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have revision D of that Intel wireless device.
The Intel driver download site has driver version *19.51.8.2* for it.
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...eless-Software-and-Drivers-for-Windows-10?v=t










---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

ok, i will install *WiFi_20.10.2_PROSet64_Win10.exe *and report back if a bluescreen pops up or not..

thanks flavallee


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

It took a while, more than two weeks, but it happend again today... 

*On Fri 29-Dec-17 11:01:35 your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\122917-29218-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: nwifi.sys (0xFFFFF80338D2A344)
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x18, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF80338D2A344)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwifi.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NativeWiFi Miniport Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your wireless issue is beyond my expertise, so you'll need help from someone else here.

Have you tried uninstalling Kaspersky and using Windows 10's built-in antivirus app?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Let's start by performing the steps below

Please download MiniToolBox by Farbar and save it to your desktop.


Right-click on icon and select Run as Administrator to start the tool.

In the main window please check mark the following check boxes:
List Winsock Entries;
List last 10 Event Viewer log;
List Installed Programs;
List Devices (Only problems);
List Users, Partitions and Memory size;
List Minidump Files.

Click Go and wait patiently.
Upon completion (a reboot may be needed) a file called Result.txt will be saved on your desktop.
Please upload the file in your next reply.


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks,
Maybe i should mention first that i am always using a (Telenet)"Wifree" connection on this laptop or Hotspot.. whatever you call it, the actual modem is a few streets away from here. If that wouldn't have anything to do with it, i'll proceed with the steps you provided, dckeks.
Also, regularly my connection drops away. I'm quite used to it, this is easily fixed by switching the wifi off and on again.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I see several possible issues. I see possible issues of Windows activation as well. Before I can proceed please provide proof of activation as follows

Go into Settings
Select the Activation on the left
Provide a screenshot


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

minitoolbox result


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks. There seems to be issues with this so will try some fixes.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I am seeing several errors regarding your NovaStor NovaBACKUP program. If you still use, either check for a new version or uninstall and reinstall. Also you might consider removing Kapersky antivirus and only using the Windows Defender it is all that is needed with Win 10 and performs the best.

Also please perform the following

Speccy
http://filehippo.com/download_speccy

1. File > Save Snapshot. This will create a file called [hostname].speccy
2. File > Publish Snapshot. This saves your snapshot to our servers
3 Upload file to your next Reply

Download Process Explorer
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-explorer

1. Save it to your desktop then run it. Right Click and Select Run As Administrator
2. Select View Menu Click Select Columns
3. In the Select Columns Window Check Verified Signer and Click OK
4. Select Options Menu and Check Verify Image Signatures
5. Click twice on the CPU column to sort by highest CPU usage
6. Wait approximately a minute
7. Select Save or Save As from the File Menu and save to Desktop
8. Open the file and Copy and Paste the text to your Reply


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes, Novabackup is making regular backups. I'll try a reinstall soon.

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/etgTUihsNAXFNX1ZXYn4tSK


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Everything looks pretty good. I would recommend uninstalling existing wifi driver and install the latest version from here. Let me know if you experience any more BSOD's

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/83635/Intel-Dual-Band-Wireless-AC-7265


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

ok, thanks, reinstalled the wifi driver.
I'll drop a message if it happens again..


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok great. Please mark solved and start a new post if additional issues


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

same thing just a moment ago when turning off/on the wifi:

*On Wed 10-Jan-18 10:57:58 your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\011018-15546-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: nwifi.sys (0xFFFFF801FA26A344)
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x18, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF801FA26A344)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwifi.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NativeWiFi Miniport Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It looks like an issue with the wifi driver again. Have you performed any Windows updates or anything to change the driver?

Go into Device Manager
Right click on your wifi adapter
Select Properties
Select the Drivers tab
and either provide a screenshot or provide the following information to your reply
Device Provider
Driver Date
Driver Version

Go into Device Manager
Right click on your wifi adapter
Select the Details tab
Choose Hardware Id's under the property window
and either provide a screenshot or add the hardware id values to your reply


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

There was indeed a windows update one or two days ago which was already installed before i noticed. Don't know if it changed the driver.
But i guess it did:


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, Please do these steps as well so I can see the driver that is installed. Also since it just updated we can try rolling back the driver and then stopping it from updating

Go into Device Manager
Right click on your wifi adapter
Select Properties
Select the Drivers tab
and either provide a screenshot or provide the following information to your reply
Device Provider
Driver Date
Driver Version


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

yup.. shall i just reinstall version 20.10.2?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, reinstall the other driver. let me know if it works, then I will help you stop it from installing updates automatically


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

reinstalled "WiFi_20.10.2_PROSet64_Win10" but driver version is still 19.51.8.2 ? same date and everything.

the roll back button was and is greyed out.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, try to uninstall the existing driver, then reinstall the one you downloaded.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I looked at the driver link and it says Driver version may differ depending on the wifi adapter.


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

dckeks said:


> Okay, try to uninstall the existing driver, then reinstall the one you downloaded.


that's what i did...


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok is it working properly now?


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

well, i mean it is still the same driver version. i uninstalled and reinstalled twice just now. 

i'll post the next bluescreen down below by next week or so


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Let's hope it solves the issue. Keep me updated.


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

I doubt it. It's the exact same thing i did last time. Shouldn't i exclude it from updating?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

You can try but it doesn't look like it updated anything. Maybe an update is what you need to help fix the issue or even installing one of the older drivers. I think it is best for now to wait and see again unfortunately.


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

allright, thanks


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

what a surprise...
(no updates happend or anything. i was away when it happend.)

*On Thu 25-Jan-18 22:29:56 your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\012518-16734-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: nwifi.sys (0xFFFFF80703B2A344)
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x18, 0x2, 0x0, 0xFFFFF80703B2A344)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwifi.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NativeWiFi Miniport Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

That would be your wifi driver causing the issue. Please see if there are any updates or try uninstalling and reinstalling the current driver. Please make a restore point before performing any steps.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you still running Kaspersky Antivirus. If so, it might be worth disabling and using Windows Defender to test. I would also recommend trying with the next previous driver versions started with newest and work you way down until you can find one that works best with your computer. Please make a restore point before performing any changes.

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...eless-Software-and-Drivers-for-Windows-10?v=t

Also compress your mini dump file and upload so we can see if it shows anything more.


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

uninstalled Kaspersky. running Windows Defender and Malwarebytes now.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay I will look at minidumps. Did you do anything with the driver?


----------

